# Need Tech Manual



## bully10 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here and need some help. Tecumseh engine 5 hp on Yard Machine tiller, OHV, Model OHH60, specs 71217E. Any help would be appreciated. Email is [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## Yukkel (Jan 23, 2010)

*email*

check your email 


Jay
Small Engine Hangout


----------



## Bryanser (May 29, 2009)

Try Tradebit.com


----------

